# "Get Yourself a REAL Dog"



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Someone in youtube told me that I should get myself real dogs because Snowy & Crystal are obviously not real to her!

The annoying part is that it is NOT the first time I receive a comment that is similar to this in regard to my maltese pups, but this last message from that person really got into me! That person knows NOTHING about this amazing breed!!! I know that my pups are small in size comparing to many other breeds, but heck, that doesn't make them less of a dog to any other out there!

From the similar messages that I receive every once in a while about my dogs, I came to realize that, sadly, some people see that maltese dogs and stuffed animals are the exact same  

To me, they are PERFECT! They are capable of doing a lot. They got the brain AND the super adorable look (if I say so, myself); all wrapped in one package. Oh and regarding the small size, actually I see that as an advantage to the breed because it means that they come as a traveling package TOO 

Just some of the many things that my pups do 






















































Posing for the camera? a piece of cake with a smile to add the icing on top of it 









what do these people actually know about this wonderful breed ??? .... just reading these weird messages from these type of people tells me that they simply don't know anything about the breed :thmbdn:

sorry, but I had to vent and leave a message about what a great breed I think a maltese is! 

Thanks for reading!

Kat


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Kat, people can be so annoying.:angry:
Why do they feel the need to leave a message when it's negative? We all know we have "real" dogs- just tiny ones!!! I'll bet your dogs can do far more than the nasty poster's dog can!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh sweet Kat, you are so right, the Maltese is an incredible breed. I have to tell you, I bet you 10 to 1, it has nothing to do with your babies, but those who post such comments, carry some ugliness in their heart, and it's just who they are, sadly. They probably spread their ugliness around in other areas as well. Don't be upset at all, feel sad for them, that they are unable to see the beauty and they are that unhappy. Love you Kat.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Some people can be so ignorant. We need to come up with just the right reply you can give them.......:angry:. To make them look like the "mean spirited" and "closed minded" people that they are...

oh and editing this to say that they are most likely jealous of the love between you and your malts.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Years ago, Some jerk yelled "Get a real dog!" from a passing car, as I walked my Bichon puppy. People can be so nasty. That's why I prefer dogs!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Kat-just chalk it up to ignorance! To be honest though, I do find Maltese not to be as "dog-like" as other dogs which I love. (i.e. they don't stink, drool, shed, etc) The next time someone says that about our sweet Snowy and Crystal say, "Thanks, isn't it wonderful?!":HistericalSmiley:I just love your pics of Snowy and Crystal. We know how amazing they are!!


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

Kat, I really know that feeling and have heard remarks like you told about very often!

Don't worry about people who say or write things like that! 

I can remember one of our neighbour's who said to me that Ullana would look sweet but wouldn't be a real dog to her!
Well, I asked her why but she couldn't explain it to me!

People can be annyoing sometimes! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I think my DH was one of those people but now that Lilly has imbedded in his heart he is thinking differently.


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Kat, that person was either very ignorant or was just a troll trying to cause trouble! 

Either way, they don't matter!!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

people thrive on DRAMA, you have just ran into a few of those idiots!! 
sorry Snowy and Crystal are amazing, Kruze and the others are amazing too
people would find it hard to find a "dog" more lovable than a Maltese!!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

he that hasnt had a maltese will always have a void ... screw her ignorance .. with that been said i looove those pics , i love ur siggy and i think ur fluffs are gorgeous gorgeous ...


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

aprilb said:


> Hey Kat-just chalk it up to ignorance! To be honest though, I do find Maltese not to be as "dog-like" as other dogs which I love. (i.e. they don't stink, drool, shed, etc) The next time someone says that about our sweet Snowy and Crystal say, "Thanks, isn't it wonderful?!":HistericalSmiley:I just love your pics of Snowy and Crystal. We know how amazing they are!!


Perfect!!!:thumbsup::aktion033:


----------



## Dora's Mom (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh for pete's sake! Dora might be tiny but she still...

barks when someone comes to the door, 
fetches a ball, 
runs after rabbits in the yard, 
knows basic commands, 
does tricks, 
smells if she hasn't had a bath in a while, 
has doggy breath, 
and chews on shoes. 

How is that not a "real dog"? Some people just aren't man (or woman) enough to accept that a CUTE dog can be a "real" dog too! :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:thumbsup: Kat THANKS for posting this vent! I may use your GREAT pictures and story to educate someone if they FUSS over small breeds. I have always loved your precious pictures and stories of your Snowy and Crystal.. Keep them coming please.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

ugh Kat, im sooo sorry that some (idiot!) has said this. Some people are just so rude!! I once had a ''whats the point in THAT??'' - While pointing to bella! these people are just not worth it and havent a clue what they are missing! If you ask me they should get themselves a REAL life instead of wasting their time posting such rubbish! xxx


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

People tell us that all the time too,mostly guys who have a "complex". If some tells Al that he tells them he does have a real dog,5 wonderful dogs he'd never trade for anything. 

He preferes little dogs,easier to bring places and you can have more than one easier than you can larger ones,easier to cuddle too.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Awww, people say the silliest things sometimes. I sometimes get the "get a real dog" comment too meaning get a big dog. What people don't realize is that Aolani has a big dog bark LOL! I just laugh it off and send them on their way.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I think some people do that just to rile someone up. Probably have very low self esteem themselves so pick on people, people's pets, kids. Anything they can think they feel superior to. That's the problem on the internet -- it gets (and takes) all kinds and when things like that come along the best thing is to ignore it. I don't even think it's a breed thing. They'd say it about a Chi, a cavalier, probably any dog that doesn't look like a big, tough backyard dog. 
I agree that it's usually a guy thing. They try to affirm their masculinity and braun (not brain) with big dogs -- any man who loves a small fluff is THE most attractive to me, showing the love and compassion they have in their hearts. Now that's sexy 
And I LOVE your new siggie with Crystal and Snowy doing everything. :wub::wub:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

They're right! They're not dogs, they're our babies and part of our families!

btw... I would've told them to get a real brain...


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

> btw... I would've told them to get a real brain.


 lol!!!


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

Just rude!!!It's probably some small guy with "little big man syndrome" I had one that used to work with me...Little guy..big truck..big dogs..big mouth:w00t:...of course those kind get on my nerves...Now I'm 5'10 and will sport a pair of heals..love walking past guys like that.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had people say that before too. I simply replied... my dog can do anything yours can (welllll, if she wanted to she could!)  
Cute pics to remind us all, Kat!


----------



## MissMaltese (Dec 18, 2010)

My dad says this stuff all the time and to some extent I agree. Sometimes, I just think it's completely irresponsible to breed an animal that will be completely dependent on human intervention for it's entire life. But then again I love my malts antics. My next dog was supposed to a labrador/great pyrenees(sp?). So it would have been a fluffy ball of fur regardless, with a much larger grooming bill!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Don't let them get to you Kat. That is their goal  You just need to look at all the other youtube comments, they have some really hatefilled comments sometimes, Get a real dog is really quite bland in comparison.


----------



## yeagerbum (Apr 20, 2010)

Some people can be so rude :angry:! Dogs come in all shapes and sizes and I think it's wonderful, there is a dog for every liking! 

Also, I love your new siggy showing the many things that a Maltese can do! :thumbsup:


----------



## cometgrrl (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a co-worker who used to call Comet, my previous malt, the rat dog. When he heard I got a puppy, he said "Did you get a real dog, or another rat?" 

He's just teasing, but I know there is some truth to the meanness of the statement. When I called him on it before, he said that he was just teasing and means no harm and that his personal preference is for large dogs....

I still think that's no excuse, but whatever. They are all just missing out!!


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

Kat, those people are usually just internet trolls...get their jollies from pushing people's buttons. Let it blow in one ear and out the other and delete their nasty comment from your site.  Hugs


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Snowy and Crystal are as real as real gets!!! We are big fans!!
Ignore those idiots!! lol..


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Remember how far Andrew went in the America's Top Dog competition. That proved how smart and wonderful these little fluffs are. He did everything the bigger dogs did and more. And he was much smarter than most of them.


----------



## poptart (Mar 10, 2008)

My hubby is 6'4" and weighs 300 lbs. Biiiig native american guy....He loves our babies to death...He was walking our JoJo the other day and some guys went by in a car and yelled out Get A Real Dog....He told me about this when they got home. Didn't bother him a bit (nothing ever does)...he just laughed.


Hugs, Blanche


----------



## sunnycleveland (Apr 3, 2010)

Personally I CHOSE maltese exactly because they are what they are - a real dog only enhanced (at least to me)!
small - can take them everywhere especially if traveling alot (no need for doggy hotel and the worries that come with it)
they do not shed
do not smell as bad as dogs with fur
do not drool
they are an "inside" dog - no need to walk them outside in the winter
dont eat a lot
poop is minimal (have you ever seen those people walking thier german shepard with a huge doggie bag?!)
do not chew on furniture, shoes, etc (at least mine doesnt, its too big for her tiny mouth)
Cute as can be
And many, many other reasons I cannot think of off the top of my head. Did I mention they do not shed and do not smell? Everytime I meet someone else's dog I do a happy dance in my head :chili: because my house is not destroyed or covered in fur and I do not have to smell for the whole day after hugging my baby. 
Now, to each thier own, some prefer a large dog but not me and I find it super innapropriate for people to comment on my choice. I agree with what was said - most of the time it is men who I am sure have some kind of a complex or are simply not secure enough with themselves. 
Maybe a reply should be "get a life" because someone that does have one would be too busy to make such stupid and disrespectful comments.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Kat I have heard that and worse from people,:w00t: I always wonder if they have anything better to do with their lives then to be rude.
Snowy and Crystal are loved by so many, don't worry my friend, just ignore


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

*Soda Says....*

Soda says real dogs SUCK!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Kat, sorry someone said such a nasty comment. Sometimes I think I prefer my maltese to people. They don't talk back, they love you, cuddle, and make you laugh with their antics, I wish people where more like Maltese..Kat I can tell you love Crystal and Snowy, with your wonderful pics and videos. Maybe with karma he/she will step in a big pile of poop...he he


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

Kat, don't let the haters get you down! Sadly there are just negative, unhappy people out there.
xoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Kat, we know the magic of the Maltese. Don't let ignorance or spite get you down. Get a real dog? Maybe they're right - Maltese are more human than dogs, anyway. And I wouldn't want it any other way!:wub: 

And, I'll join the others in saying that I love your new sig!

xoxoxo


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Oh geez...tell them to get a REAL life! I have had someone related to me tell me that Rocky wasn't a real dog. People feel they can say whatever they want...so rude and ignorant. If they only knew what they were missing....too bad for them they will never know the love of a Maltese.

Kat...ignore the nasty ones and think of how many people you make smile with your beautiful pictures of your perfect little Snowy and Crystal....so talented and adorable. They are just jealous. I like Lynda's comment...maybe they will step in some big poop.... and I say hopefully it's mixed with lots of bubble gum, heh, heh....heh.:innocent:


----------



## SugarBob62 (Nov 9, 2009)

Wow people are ridiculous. I guess their lives are just so unhappy and miserable that they feel like they need to rain on other peoples parades, to make themselves feel better.

So they are small ok?? Does that mean a parakeet is not a real bird because it's not as big as a parrot. Or a goldfish isn't a real fish because it's not as big as a tuna?? Or "little people" aren't REAL people because they are shorter than everyone else?? Like what the heck people...

Yeah dogs come in different sizes...and? People are just dumb. It's best just to brush it off and ignore those kinds of people, they aren't worth your time.


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley:



jmm said:


> Soda says real dogs SUCK!


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Good points I need to remember when I hear it again!:thumbsup:



SugarBob62 said:


> Wow people are ridiculous. I guess their lives are just so unhappy and miserable that they feel like they need to rain on other peoples parades, to make themselves feel better.
> 
> So they are small ok?? Does that mean a parakeet is not a real bird because it's not as big as a parrot. Or a goldfish isn't a real fish because it's not as big as a tuna?? Or "little people" aren't REAL people because they are shorter than everyone else?? Like what the heck people...
> 
> Yeah dogs come in different sizes...and? People are just dumb. It's best just to brush it off and ignore those kinds of people, they aren't worth your time.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks so much for sharing your experiences guys! Turns out that I am not the only one who was told to get real dogs!!!!! People can be annoying when they mean it. In other words, when they say it and mean it in a NOT good way/intention! Normally, I would not let such messages get me (and I've been getting similar messages every once in a while) and I do succeed on just ignoring! BUT that day was just not one of my good days - reading that message that ended with that line about my two dogs was the last thing I needed that day. Thanks for listening to me. Really appreciate it. 



MissMaltese said:


> *Sometimes, I just think it's completely irresponsible to breed an animal that will be completely dependent on human intervention for it's entire life. *But then again I love my malts antics. My next dog was supposed to a labrador/great pyrenees(sp?). So it would have been a fluffy ball of fur regardless, with a much larger grooming bill!


I think that all dogs depend on humans in ...everything actually :blush: unless it was in the wild, depending on its self to find food and shelter. 

Someone said this (bellow) 

"Every dog is a real dog and *they all have a purpose. *
Whether it's working livestock, playing or competing in speed events (flyball, agility, racing), or bringing joy to the lives of the elderly when they visit, giving someone a kiss on the cheek, or being a loving companion to sits on your lap or drags you down the street cause they're happy to be walked. They have a purpose, no matter their size. They live that purpose daily by bringing joy to people's lives".

I remembered it when I read what you wrote --- so I thought of sharing  

hugs and kisses to all the amazing Maltese pups out there :wub:


----------

